# over 250 posts already ??



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Dang guys,

It is looking like the carp section is one of the most active on this forum.The only sections that have more posts is the Lounge and the bot. 

Now I gotta get back to the arcade...


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

If you figure out how to beat that Poker score, let me know. LOL. I try to 4x up, and have missed it every time. LOL.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I can remember making my first carping post...wondering if anyone else fished for them....now I find enjoyment sitting back and reading all the posts and staying out of everyone's way.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Well Shawn I figured out how to beat that Poker score, I will fill you in on the secret to that this weekend  I could of gotten a much higher score but I was running short on time.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

carp ....the other white meat

but they sure are fun to catch...........jim


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

we're just all closet carp fisherman, i can remember fishing before for them a long time before the internet was anything like this...........laugh laugh only 10-12 years ago.

thanks for opening the door for the rest of us.

Jason


----------

